# Daphne Update



## Daphne'sMom (Jan 23, 2014)

ROUGH (ruff ha ha) NIGHT. She was up crying nearly all night, even though I went ahead and gave her some of her morphine doses early. I just got off the phone with the vet and they just let me give her another way early and are preparing more for me to pick up at a higher dose. 

Hoping we are both able to get a little sleep while Lila is at Mother's Day Out...my poor girl. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

Oh I am so sorry she is in pain.. It tears at our hearts so.. hopefully the higher dose will let you both get some rest. Poor baby....


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Sure hope things get better, hang in there. Hugs


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Hugs and prayers going out to Daphne! Praying the pain subsides quickly for the sweet girl, so that she can rest.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh poor baby. I hope the higher dose works and she gets relief. Gosh I hate when they hurt. It just kills me.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Sounds like lots of Mummy cuddles in order. Poor Daphne, hope the higher dose meds. help.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Poor Mommy and baby. Hopefully she will get relief soon.


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Poor baby if crying must really be in awful pain. Hope the higher dose works.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Awwwww poor girl. That would break my heart to hear her crying. I hope the higher dose of meds help her.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Poor Daphne, I hope she's feeling better soon.


----------



## Charlie'sMom (May 12, 2012)

Hugs and kisses and prayers on your way, girl. So sorry to hear about the pain :smcry:.....it's always so upsetting.
Sending you all a lot of virtual hugs,

Katie.

:sLo_grouphug3::sLo_grouphug3:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

oh no Amanda, it's so hard watching them in pain and not able to help them, I hope little Daphne is feeling better tonight, I just feel like crying for her and you, I wish I could hold her and let you get some rest. I will keep her in my prayers


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm so sorry she's in so much pain. Hopefully the meds will get it under control soon. Hugs!


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Oh no so sorry to hear that Daphne is in so much pain. I know it breaks your heart to hear them cry. Hopefully the stronger meds will work.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

So sorry she is in so much pain, hope she finds relief with her new meds.


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

I hope Daphne is feeling better tonight. I'm so sorry. Sending prayers and hugs.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I was hoping that Daphne would have had a good night last night but unfortunately, that was not to be. So very sorry to hear that she was not doing all that well and that tonight will be a better one with less pain and more rest for everyone. Praying for yet a better day tomorrow for Daphne.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Hoping that Daphne had a better night.


----------



## Daphne'sMom (Jan 23, 2014)

Thanks to all of you checking in on us...means the world. 

The doctor gave us .2 morphine to use every 2 hour overnight. Despite that, it was still rough going. She would sleep an hour or so and wake up crying again. I did find out if I gave her peanut butter on a spoon she would lay there and lick it (discovered this while giving her pills), which made her unable to cry. This gave us both a little relief...

I just got off the phone with the vet again and I'm taking her in to get a fentynol patch this morning. It lasts 3 days. Hopefully she will have a better reaction to this... She will have to get a spot on her side shaved for it. Guess she will be getting a puppy cut When this is all over . I shouldn't even be worrying about that though. Will update after the vet...




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Oooh poor baby, it's so hard when they cry.I hope she gets some relief soon... hugs,lots of hugs.


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Hope your baby gets well and relief from her pain. Hugs....


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Poor baby I cannot imagine what you both going thru. Hope the patch works.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Poor Daphne. I hope the patch gives her some relief. Poor girl.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

So glad you're getting a Fentanyl patch for little Daphne. It was a godsend for us when Cozette had her FHO. Let us know how she does. Bless both of you hearts, I know how hard it is when your baby is in pain.


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

:crying:I was sure hoping your baby was feeling better today.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

poor baby girl:smcry: I hope the pain patch helps with the pain, I'll keep praying


----------



## Daphne'sMom (Jan 23, 2014)

Update:

Daphne is doing a great deal better!!! Thank you all for your thoughts and prayers! We go back to the vet Monday to get it checked. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

So glad she is doing better. We hate to see them in pain.


----------



## Abigail Lilly (Jul 24, 2012)

I do not mean to be offensive, but how could anyone put a 14 year old through such trauma at this stage in her life, doing elective surgery. I am praying for this dear girl to be pain free.


----------



## BJR (Mar 19, 2014)

Daphne'sMom said:


> Update:
> 
> Daphne is doing a great deal better!!! Thank you all for your thoughts and prayers! We go back to the vet Monday
> 
> :happy: Glad she is better.. So mom, how are you holding up? We moms get so stressed over our fluffs.


----------



## Charlie'sMom (May 12, 2012)

Daphne'sMom said:


> Update:
> 
> Daphne is doing a great deal better!!! Thank you all for your thoughts and prayers! We go back to the vet Monday to get it checked.
> 
> ...



Yeah...:thumbsup:...at the moments like this I say - "Bring on the drugs!" (meant as the ones doctor gives you)....I hope both Daphne and mommy will get some well-deserved rest.

Hugs,

Katie & Charlie.


----------



## Daphne'sMom (Jan 23, 2014)

Actually, I think you most definitely did mean to be offensive. Why else would you insert a such a sharp opinion into our conversation when you have no idea of the history or circumstances. I read your post while drinking my coffee this morning and you succeeded in setting quite an ugly tone for my morning. 

For your information, many here already know that I agonized over whether to proceed with this surgery. It was only after opinions by not 2, but 3, independent vets that the surgery must be done did I finally move forward. This decision was still made over a month after the injury to see if by any miracle it started to heal on its own. All 3 vets told me she was in severe pain and would not enjoy any quality of life for her remaining years if it were not done. 

So, you ask who would put a 14 year old dog through this? One that loves her dog more than anything and wants her to actually be able to enjoy her life rather than sit on the sidelines for her remaining years. 

As you can see, I feel rather passionate about this, as I spent a great deal of time, heart and energy into making my decision and you have absolutely insulted me. If you have further questions or comments, I suggest you PM me. 



Abigail Lilly said:


> I do not mean to be offensive, but how could anyone put a 14 year old through such trauma at this stage in her life, doing elective surgery. I am praying for this dear girl to be pain free.






Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

So glad she is doing well and will be back in your loving arms!


----------



## Daphne'sMom (Jan 23, 2014)

Thanks, Katie & Charlie!! Drugs for Daphne and Pinot Grigio for me!!! 


Charlie'sMom said:


> Yeah...:thumbsup:...at the moments like this I say - "Bring on the drugs!" (meant as the ones doctor gives you)....I hope both Daphne and mommy will get some well-deserved rest.
> 
> Hugs,
> 
> Katie & Charlie.






Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

:grouphug: 

rayer:
Amanda
Thanks for sharing your journey with Daphne. We can all learn for you being so transparent. We are praying for Daphne...may GOD heal her and help the meds alleviate any pain. She loves her family and we know her family LOVES her!

You and your girls are lovely -- so lovely --- I enjoyed seeing your pictures in the other thread. Hugs and have a good weekend!


:grouphug: 

rayer:


----------



## Daphne'sMom (Jan 23, 2014)

Thank you so much!!! I hope you have a great weekend, too!


MalteseObsessed said:


> :grouphug:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BJR (Mar 19, 2014)

Daphne'sMom said:


> Actually, I think you most definitely did mean to be offensive. Why else would you insert a such a sharp opinion into our conversation when you have no idea of the history or circumstances. I read your post while drinking my coffee this morning and you succeeded in setting quite an ugly tone for my morning.
> 
> For your information, many here already know that I agonized over whether to proceed with this surgery. It was only after opinions by not 2, but 3, independent vets that the surgery must be done did I finally move forward. This decision was still made over a month after the injury to see if by any miracle it started to heal on its own. All 3 vets told me she was in severe pain and would not enjoy any quality of life for her remaining years if it were not done.
> 
> ...



:goodpost: How is Daphne doing today Amanda?


----------



## Daphne'sMom (Jan 23, 2014)

BJR said:


> :goodpost: How is Daphne doing today Amanda?



Thanks! Everyone seemed to miss that post, but I was HOT!!

Thanks for checking on Daph! She's doing a lot better! Still not putting any weight on it, but she's getting her sweet personality back  We go in to get it checked early this week. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

I totally understand. Hope the little girl is doing better. Hugs


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for sharing the update on Daphne and hope that in due time that she will be feeling her old self again. Glad that there has been some improvement and is doing better.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Every day that goes by she will feel better. Did they put a bandage on her leg or is it open ? I found they do better without a bandage. The only problem with that is the staples. My Alex took out most of the staples himself.


----------



## BeautifulMaltese (Dec 4, 2013)

Glad she is feeling better and hope she can now live the rest of her life without pain. It's a tough decision to do elective surgeries at any age but I commend you for doing what was in your heart and what you felt was in her best interest to have a much better quality of life. Hugs and kisses for Daphne!


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

I am so happy that things are turning around! There is no doubt you made the right decision. I salute you!

I lost my little Chardy at 14-1/2 years old, and I would have done anything that was possible to keep her if there was an option. 

Give her a big hug from me...


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Glad she's feeling better.


----------

